# Poodles bonding better with other poodles?



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

my poodles are breedist lol as are our shelties( although they are getting better) the poodles will gang up on an outsider  not meaning an outside dog, just one of another breed. actually I have noticed that all of my breeds do this, the Borzoi won't really play with the poodles, the poodles won't play with the shelties, and the shelties think the poodles are sheep  


My boxer mix, HATES german shepherds and huskies she doesnt appreciate their energy level and gets a little snippy with them after awhile when we used to go to the dog park she would completly ignore "pointy eared breeds" 
but shes fine with the flopy eared ones ( great danes are her favorite)


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it happens in all breeds I remember at training the 2 american eskimos went together the labs and retrievers went together and my poor Mastiff was on his own LOL
Dog parks if you watch it happens as well


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Hmm, I would say no. I have one of each size living together and they play with all of my other dogs. We do have bonded dogs though, my moms Mini and her Shih Tzu are, my Pit Bull and Rat Terrier mix are. I do think it has to do with our pack order, we can bring in just about any dog and everyone it good, we rarely have issues with our permanent dogs not getting along with the fosters/borders. Its usually the other way around.


----------



## nab (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 3 Boston Terriers. They treat the poodle like he's an outsider. It may be that only been around for a couple of months or that he still has a lot of puppy in him and irritates the more mature dogs. I don't know. 
My smallest and most subserviant Boston is even leary of the poodle. Lola, my little Boston, who loves to snuggle is resisting Pedey's affection. I do think that when they get used to each other, they'll be good buddies though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I couldn't tell ya, since I only have one dog, a boxer mix, and at work the dogs aren't really suppose to come in contact with each other.

But what I do know is, Aidan, your dogs are so flippin cute and you take the best pictures of them!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic photos!

I don't have an answer, but had to say that.  

And I hope to take Bella to poodle club soon so we'll find out. She's an only dog so she's pretty happy when any breed comes to play.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Flip doesn't seem to care about other breeds, he loves pretty much everyone.

However I had a greyhound that would ignore other dogs completely, unless it was a greyhound. Snot.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Was your greyhound a rescue from racing? If he was, then maybe he was just used to being around other greyhounds?


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I mentioned something about this topic on another thread so sorry it's this is repetitive; In our puppy class, Rogan really had no use for the Labs or GSD's all he wants to do is play with the Doodles (there are no other poodles in the class)... our trainer mentioned it has to do with what's familiar to them... they remind them of their littermates growing up and they're used to playing a certain way together. I think it's cool  Rogan is our only pet, so it's good for him to get healthy playtime with other dogs that are kinda like him. :thumb:
BTW Aidan, your poodles are beautiful!!


----------



## akbirdy (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, your poodles are gorgeous!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree that Poodle's usually prefer Poodles.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We have been out on walks with our poodles on leashes and had other people approaching us with their dogs also on leashes and their dogs of other breeds would look at our poodles as if to say "What in the heck might you be? , you don't look or act or even smell of our species". "You are much to pretty/handsome to be a dog".


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> We have been out on walks with our poodles on leashes and had other people approaching us with their dogs also on leashes and their dogs of other breeds would look at our poodles as if to say "What in the heck might you be? , you don't look or act or even smell of our species". "You are much to pretty/handsome to be a dog".


You make a good point about the smell. I have a friend who's dog only discriminates against poodles. LOL. She thinks it might be the smell, or lack thereof.


----------

